# Bonus for bring on Lyft Mentors



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

Has anyone else received this e-mail for the city you live in?

_The Uber Seattle Operations team will be hosting happy hour for Lyft drivers 5pm-6pm on Tuesday 5/6 and Thursday 5/8 next week! This will be a perfect time to bring your Lyft driver & mentor friends to the office to meet the team, learn more about uberX and get on-boarded.

Quick reminder about the new referral bonuses- If a Lyft driver refers another Lyft driver through the app, then both parties receive $500 each after the referred driver does just one trip with uberX. If a Lyft driver refers a Lyft MENTOR through the app, then both parties receive $1,000 each after the referred Mentor does just one trip with uberX! The referred driver or mentor must complete their trip with uberX before May 31st.
_
I'm sorry but I have yet to find any thing special about Lyft Mentors, certainly not $1000 special. I started driving first for Lyft and than a month later with Uber. My Lyft Mentor was just someone that looked at my car, had me drive them a few blocks to prove I could drive and knew how to use the app. Then he told me since I live right next to UW I could just sit home and log in to wait for a rider. Seriously? So why Uber is hot to hire Lyft Mentors is beyond me.

I think they should worry more about retaining good drivers, like increasing fares as gas prices go up. We are almost at $4.00/gallon in Seattle, huge increase since the first of the year but fares are down and their take from drivers in Seattle went back up to 20%.


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 17, 2014)

They want the secret of the stash!


----------



## UberCool (Apr 28, 2014)

I am upfront and honest with everybody, whether it's fellow drivers, passengers, the fact that I drive for both Uber and Lyft.

With that said, I am a mentor with Lyft and the reasoning is they know that we are meeting with brand-new Lyft drivers daily and they want us to recruit Uber onto those new potential drivers while training them for Lyft.

I know - they have asked me too ... Let's just say I may or may not poach potential drivers for Uber while training them for Lyft. $250 sign up bonus X several per month is a nice side gig, plus Lyft is paying me $35 per mentor session.

Competition is a good thing - Everybody wins ... the new driver, myself, Lyft and Uber.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

UberCool said:


> I am upfront and honest with everybody, whether it's fellow drivers, passengers, the fact that I drive for both Uber and Lyft.
> 
> With that said, I am a mentor with Lyft and the reasoning is they know that we are meeting with brand-new Lyft drivers daily and they want us to recruit Uber onto those new potential drivers while training them for Lyft.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a win-win-win to be a mentor thinking outside the box.......could be a career in itself.....awesome


----------



## UberCool (Apr 28, 2014)

Lol - in theory, until of of the new Lyft drivers reports me, hence I am very selective in whom I "recommend" a back up plan.


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

Uber is doing everything to take market share. In their mind if they sell a lyft driver on "partnering" with them, that driver will bring their family and friends and everyone they meet. One loyal customer brings Uber $500 in no time. Its all marketing, at anyones expense. Gorilla tactics.


----------



## Marissa (May 12, 2014)

do they take commission off of these bonuses?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Marissa! Welcome to the forum 

No they don't take comission from bonuses. But be sure that you make the required ratings/rides/acceptance rates.

edit: I should say in my experience they don't take commission from bonusses. That being said you never know when they might change that.


----------

